# Carbo-Plus Co2 System?



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I was just poking aroung the web and came across this product called the carbo-plus...

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ms/T1/F16AX+0051+0125/EDP/18217/Itemdy00.aspx

It uses a carbon block(?) to produce very fine co2 bubbles into the tank. Does anyone have any experience with this thingy?

It looks like it would be a low maintenance co2 system, but I'm kinda skeptical of it since I've never heard of it...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That was one of the first forms of C02 I ever tried, and it did almost nothing. Of course I have a high KH/GH, but most others who have tried them say the same thing too.

The other thing is that the replacement carbon blocks cost over $30 and don't last as long as a 5# C02 cylinder would, so it's not a cheap venture. It's also a messy job changing out the carbon blocks.

IMO, it's not worth it for getting almost nothing out of it. In a couple of years the cost difference would probably pay for a nice pressurized system where you can get a 5# cylinder filled for around $10.  

If you do try it, it's best to use them in a tank less than 20 gallons.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

JanS said:


> That was one of the first forms of C02 I ever tried, and it did almost nothing. .
> 
> replacement carbon blocks cost over $30 and don't last as long as a 5# C02 cylinder would, so it's not a cheap venture. It's also a messy job changing out the carbon blocks.
> 
> ...


that's what i thought... thanks for the input...


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Several years ago I used 2 units in a 55, a bit less effective than pressurized CO2 but gas bottles were not allowed at that location. The blocks and their sleeves needed replacement after 5-8 months (staggered between the two units). Quite a bit more expensive than CO2, but all that ws availble for use there. They worked, but you pay the price. That was before Seachem's Excel was out, I suspect it would be roughly comparable and a bit less in cost.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Thx RTR...
I've pretty much made up my mind about this product. I work in a restaurant, so I can get a 10# bottle o' CO2 basically for free from my beverage gas guy(a free lunch will be the cost). Do y'all recommend a specific brand of regulator? I can also get one from my bev. guy, but i'm not sure if i can adjust it to a low flow - The regs. he supplies are specific to soft drink & beer applications.


----------

